# HIS Radeon HD 5770 1 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2009)

AMD's next step in their Radeon HD 5000 release strategy is the Radeon HD 5770 which is based on the new 40 nm Juniper core. It features 800 shaders and 1 GB of GDDR5 memory on a 128-bit bus. Essentially this makes the card perform like a HD 4870 but adds new features like DirectX 11, ATI Eyefinity and reduced power consumption.

*Show full review*


----------



## enaher (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice review, crazy OC on the Mem


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 13, 2009)

very nice as always
Now i must get myself a 5850


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Oct 13, 2009)

This leaves a pretty noticeable gap in the price/performance scale though between the $160 5770 (essentially a 4870 in terms of performance) and the $260-280ish 5850 of about $100, and now there seems to be an even greater gap in terms of performance between the two and nothing really unseating the 4890 as the epitomic $200 video card.

Its a very nice card, with low power consumption and cool temperatures (which seems will be one of the signatures of the 5000 series) but its not as good as some of the early hype would have had us believe. I was waiting to see the benches for this card to decide if I should get a a 5770 and a 5850, and now I think I'll go for the 5850. I do think though, with some time and newer drivers that we'll see the 5750 and 5770 fair better for themselves.


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 13, 2009)

Semi-Lobster said:


> This leaves a pretty noticeable gap in the price/performance scale though between the $160 5770 (essentially a 4870 in terms of performance) and the $260-280ish 5850 of about $100, and now there seems to be an even greater gap in terms of performance between the two and nothing really unseating the 4890 as the epitomic $200 video card.
> 
> Its a very nice card, with low power consumption and cool temperatures (which seems will be one of the signatures of the 5000 series) but its not as good as some of the early hype would have had us believe.


I was just about to point that out. AMD is missing a ~$200 part. Maybe they have plans of price cuts that will bring the 5850 down to just above $200. Or maybe they could release a Cypress part with 1280 (or 1120) shaders?

Too bad this doesn't OC very well. I was hoping the 5750 would be able to hit a huge OC so it would make up for the reduced specs. (4830-esque)

AMD has definately done a good job of lowering power consumption and improving performance per watt ratio on this gen of cards. But again, like Semi-Lobster said, I guess I was expecting a little more. I thought the 5770 would be a step over the 4890 and the 5750 would be about a 4870 or just above it. Because right now you could almost call the 5750 a 5670 (or 5690) or something.


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 13, 2009)

early drivers and bioses usually don't hit big overclocks, maybe it'll get better with newer revisions, isn't that the way it usually is with gfx cards?


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great review! 

That GDDR5 ram is fast.

I might get 2 of these later on when the price comes down. Dirt 2 is cherry on top for this card .


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Oct 13, 2009)

i like this card. It's like a DX11 version of the 4870 for around the same price.


----------



## wiak (Oct 13, 2009)

w1zz there is a memory typo on 5770 should be 1GB not 512MB
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5770/
btw can you verify if the dirt 2 vouncher is for valve steam?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2009)

I didnt think AMD was/is missing a $200 part...... I was under the impression the 4890 would continue in production for at least 6 months.... perhaps I misunderstood


----------



## tonyd223 (Oct 13, 2009)

great review - good to see those power figures!


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

Great that supports software voltage control,even if it will be available laterz...


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 13, 2009)

great review wizz thanks alot. im going to be intrested to see these in crossfire + overclock, see what they can do.


----------



## air_ii (Oct 13, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I didnt think AMD was/is missing a $200 part...... I was under the impression the 4890 would continue in production for at least 6 months.... perhaps I misunderstood



Isn't the entire 48xx lineup get eol'ed once all 58xx (except Hemlock) are launched?


Edit:

There's a typo in the overclocking section. I the review it says that on GDDR5, for every MHz real clock you increase effective clock by 5 MHz, where it should say 4 MHz.


----------



## Ghiltanas (Oct 13, 2009)

mmm not a best buy as 5850...good card but nothing more, it has an insufficient bandwidth that limits too much this card...i hope at least in a future revision with gddr5 at 6 o 7 ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2009)

air_ii said:


> Isn't the entire 48xx lineup get eol'ed once all 58xx (except Hemlock) are launched?



The article I read that announced the imminent release of the 5XXX series a few weeks ago did say that the 4 series would go EOL but specifically said that the 4890 would be the last card in the series to cease production which in reality was likely to be some 6 months after the 5 series launch.


----------



## SteelSix (Oct 13, 2009)

AMD/ATI has thier act together. Damn fine offering that accomplishes many things.. next gen, mid pricing, supasses previous gen performance, etc.

Looks to be another superb product cycle


----------



## Ghiltanas (Oct 13, 2009)

i've some problem with the forum..if 'm not wrong W1zzard asked to me something,but now i can't see his post 

We talked about bandwidth...
The 5770 is bandwidth limited because has the same specs the 4890 has, except bus and memory clock; the 4890 has a memory bandwidth of 124,8 GB/s, 5770 76,8...too little, in fact as you can see also in this review: http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3658&p=12 performance are often worse than 4870...


----------



## Ghiltanas (Oct 13, 2009)

ati will problably launch a 5830 soon, and it will reduced 5770 price, for ex. at 120 dollars


----------



## jessicafae (Oct 13, 2009)

I would not expect prices to drop too much before x-mas. Around x-mas we might see some sale styling pricing (10-15% price drop).  I am guessing that ATI is waiting to get the next big batch of cypress chips back from TSMC.  If they get a lot more full chips (5870 grade) then they can afford to drop prices (5850 down to closer to the $200 mark).  If they are starting to collect a lot of 1280, 1200, or 1120 shader cypress chips then they might release that as a 5830.  I think it is a waiting game now to see how many cypress chips they get at each binning level.

edit: we should each just make a decision based on the current market.  I am happy with the 4890 I bought . It is still at the correct price/performance point even with the 5xxx series right now.


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 13, 2009)

holy batman, the power consuption is so awesome


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...I wonder how these fold...no no no no...must resist urge to buy new hardware...


----------



## wiak (Oct 13, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...must resist urge to buy new hardware...I wonder how these fold...no no no no...must resist urge to buy new hardware...


i allready bought new hardware 


yo w1zz can you change the resolution of the photos in the upcoming reviews to 1024x768? makes more sense for most people have 1280x1024 or higher screens, thanks


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think the 58xx series, specifically the 5850 will fill up the ~$200 range through a very abrupt price drop once Nvidia gets out their GT 300's, and the 57xx series will do the same but with a smaller drop. So they get to exert their dominance while there are no DIRECT competing DirectX 11 compatible cards, and then go to a competitive price-point for their cards once competition gets more...direct. Or they might release a 5830 and still just drop prices for the 5850, 5870, 5870X2 in a smaller scale.


----------



## jessicafae (Oct 13, 2009)

wiak said:


> yo w1zz can you change the resolution of the photos in the upcoming reviews to 1024x768? makes more sense for most people have 1280x1024 or higher screens, thanks


many laptops are still 1024x768. Also all the netbooks and UMPC devices have small screens too. Having a hi-res click link is probably better.  The nasty part of the internet aiming at the least common denominator.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2009)

he is talking about the pictures behind click links .. they are 800x600 now, and he wants 1024x768 which sounds reasonable. i'll look into it
thumbnails wont be made any bigger for the forseeable future


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 13, 2009)

W1zz, is the 5770 really a bit wider than the 5850/5870 or is it just an optical illusion and the difference in length just makes it appear that it's wider (with the 5770 being shorter than the other cards)?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> W1zz, is the 5770 really a bit wider than the 5850/5870 or is it just an optical illusion and the difference in length just makes it appear that it's wider (with the 5770 being shorter than the other cards)?



5850 and 5770 seem to be 2 or 3 mm wider than 5870, nothing worth mentioning. i wouldnt have noticed it


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 13, 2009)

Is that overclocked memory really sitting at 6000MHz effective speed? 

The "artifact eliminator" wasn't sacrificing performance at that speed?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah this creeped on to newegg last afternoon, woke up, and a review appears!  Card appears to be nothing good, maybe just a tad better than my 4850, but really, feels kinda worthless IMO.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 13, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> 5850 and 5770 seem to be 2 or 3 mm wider than 5870, nothing worth mentioning. i wouldnt have noticed it



Well that's weird. I see no difference between the 5850 and the 5870, but the 5770 really looks almost a cm wider than the two, even after a second look.  Must be just an illusion due to length differences as well.


----------



## jessicafae (Oct 13, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Card appears to be nothing good, maybe just a tad better than my 4850, but really, feels kinda worthless IMO.


I was thinking the same thing, but just could not bring myself to say it.  These cards only make sense to someone who skipped the entire 48xx and GT200 generations. Or someone building a whole new computer and wanting mainstream gaming capabilities.  The 4770/4850/4870 will soon be out of the channel and these will be the only options.  They are good replacement cards, but not exciting in anyway.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Is that overclocked memory really sitting at 6000MHz effective speed?
> 
> The "artifact eliminator" wasn't sacrificing performance at that speed?



yes, it scales to that and is stable, i know what i'm doing


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 13, 2009)

i really like these cards they are nice and low power but ima stick with my CF 4850's
Did any one else see that the ATI chip on the bottom left pic is upside down? maybe thats why she overclocks so good


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 13, 2009)

This card is awesome at the price point.  Sips the juice and can play with the big boys.  I lurve it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 13, 2009)

dugg


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW @meme OC!!
Would it be 512 bit and u d have 384Gbps bandwidth!


----------



## wiak (Oct 13, 2009)

Ghiltanas said:


> i've some problem with the forum..if 'm not wrong W1zzard asked to me something,but now i can't see his post
> 
> We talked about bandwidth...
> The 5770 is bandwidth limited because has the same specs the 4890 has, except bus and memory clock; the 4890 has a memory bandwidth of 124,8 GB/s, 5770 76,8...too little, in fact as you can see also in this review: http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3658&p=12 performance are often worse than 4870...


anandtech uses the 1GB 4870 unless am in the woods (hello)


----------



## wiak (Oct 13, 2009)

jessicafae said:


> many laptops are still 1024x768. Also all the netbooks and UMPC devices have small screens too. Having a hi-res click link is probably better.  The nasty part of the internet aiming at the least common denominator.


but it will still fit wont it (as a wallpaper) 
most browsers will resize bigger images to smaller when you view a image in a new tab etc


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 13, 2009)

wiak said:


> anandtech uses the 1GB 4870 unless am in the woods (hello)



These cards have 1GB too, so that's more like apples to apples. In Wizzard's charts the 5770 isn't faster than 4870 512 MB either (except at 2560x1600). Anyway, the specs of the card, sans the memory bandwidth, should make this card as fast as the 4890 and not the 4870. 

It's memory bandwidth limited. The fact that the OC benchmark show a greater performance gain (11,4%) than the core OC (9%) also suggest the bottleneck. Look at any other review, the performance gain usually never gets close to the OC.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2009)

if those cards really were memory starved then wouldnt reducing the core clock result in no performance decrease at all?


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 13, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> if those cards really were memory starved then wouldnt reducing the core clock result in no performance decrease at all?


I think you're right. Reducing the core would have little effect on performance because the core is waiting on data from the memory. (assuming they are in fact memory bottlenecked)

However, has this been tested? (Did I miss something)

Anyway, you don't contradict Benetanegia. Both of what you say can be true. It's just that W1zzard's test would be a conclusive test. (Can we get a quick test?)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2009)

i'm just asking if we agree with this testing method .. i can run some benchmarks later .. right now g 210 is running in the vga benchmark rig


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 13, 2009)

Do some test at stock speed. Do a core only OC. Then do a mem OC only. And you can toss in a core+mem OC just for comparative purposes. That would show how much of an effect each OC has on performance. So the % gain vs % OC. [EXAMPLE] If you see a 10% gain from a 25% mem OC only and a 10% gain from a 10% core OC only, then you can see that OCing the core is more effective.

The underclocking is basically the same thing in the other direction. Your test of just underclockign the core will show how memory limited the card is.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## Paintface (Oct 13, 2009)

nice cards and reviews as always , as rule of thumb ignoring the DX11/low heat-power of the new cards and considering worst case scenario for pure performance.

4770 = 4850 = 5750

5770 = 4870


----------



## jagd (Oct 13, 2009)

I think there is a tricky part for test w1zzard ,shader clocks .youll reduce shader clocks at sametime when you reduce gpu clock or  bump shader clock when you OC gpu.How will this effect results?

Edit : a link to 9.10 drivers posted by Thrackan it will be there soon probably (not ready for download yet) http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATIRadeonHD5800seriesrecommendedgraphicsdriver.aspx


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

jagd said:


> I think there is a tricky part for test w1zzard ,shader clocks .youll reduce shader clocks at sametime when you reduce gpu clock or  bump shader clock when you OC gpu.How will this effect results?
> 
> Edit : a link to 9.10 drivers posted by Thrackan it will be there soon probably (not ready for download yet) http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATIRadeonHD5800seriesrecommendedgraphicsdriver.aspx



what difference would this make?Since shader clocks run at the same speed as the core?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 13, 2009)

That is some insane memory OC.


Was the GPU at stock voltage for the overclock, and if we might ask what voltage does it show in the drivers on on the card if you have the voltage test points figured out? Do you plan on redoing some of the benchmarks with DX11 titles when they hit?



Awsome review, one of the biggest reasons I was drawn here, and remain.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2009)

as the page says: stock fan and voltage settings

not sure about dx11 yet .. how would i compare nv dx10 w/ ati dx 10.1 w/ ati dx 11 ?


----------



## zithe (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd like to get a couple. Would be a nice move from my current card.


----------



## jagd (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes on Ati , asynchron at nvidia cards and oc'ing shaders brought improvements on nvidia side this is why i asked how it would effect test.


theorw said:


> what difference would this make?Since shader clocks run at the same speed as the core?


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

jagd said:


> Yes on Ati , asynchron at nvidia cards and oc'ing shaders brought improvements on nvidia side this is why i asked how it would effect test.



Well theres no way u can measure the increased performance of just the shaders on ATI cards...
U cant OC them alone as u said,only together with the core.


----------



## Polarman (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty good overall. Not that far from my 4890. I really like those power consumption results.

Sure enough, those memory modules would need some better cooling. Heatsinks on one side only.

I'm curious about the memory temps. They should be a lot higher than the GPU itself. but CCC don't tell you that.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Oct 13, 2009)

You think my friend's 430W antec earthwatts psu would work for this?


----------



## Bl4ck (Oct 13, 2009)

low power draw = good 
price = wrong  
DX11 titles are very far away, just like transition from DX9 to DX10 reviewers will have to test these cards in DX11 titles ;]


----------



## zCexVe (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice card and review. IMO people who have 4850/4770 will still stick to their cards and the people who are going to get new rigs, would look into this definitely.I fully agree with w1zz on the price point and what others say on the Best $200 card, as  I always bought a card in $200 range and OCed it.

+1 for the mem OC too.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Oct 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> very nice as always
> Now i must get myself a 5850



m2


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 13, 2009)

jessicafae said:


> many laptops are still 1024x768. Also all the netbooks and UMPC devices have small screens too. Having a hi-res click link is probably better.  The nasty part of the internet aiming at the least common denominator.



I love how smart you are...  

--
I may just have to get 2x HD5770s.  They are the only cards short enough to fit in my case it seems.
@Cavalry- Yes.
@zCexVe- I am going to get an HD5770 because it still beats my HD4850 in all areas.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 13, 2009)

jessicafae said:


> many laptops are still 1024x768. Also all the netbooks and UMPC devices have small screens too. Having a hi-res click link is probably better.  The nasty part of the internet aiming at the least common denominator.



Hmm, where are you finding laptops that are still 1024x768?

Maybe 1280x768, in a 14-15"

Onto this card--

Looks pretty amazing... I hope Nvidia has something up their sleeve... This is a hardcore pwn fest right now.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 13, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> if those cards really were memory starved then wouldnt reducing the core clock result in no performance decrease at all?





angelkiller said:


> I think you're right. Reducing the core would have little effect on performance because the core is waiting on data from the memory. (assuming they are in fact memory bottlenecked)
> 
> However, has this been tested? (Did I miss something)
> 
> Anyway, you don't contradict Benetanegia. Both of what you say can be true. It's just that W1zzard's test would be a conclusive test. (Can we get a quick test?)



I would love to see some benchmarks, I love those kind of comarisons, they tell much more about GPU architctures and graphics workload than anything else. And yeah, I suggested exactly that procedure in the HD5xxx discussion thread to see if the HD5870 was memory bottlenecked, Zubasa even did some tests that "proved" that it's not. For the record, I have always defended that the HD5870 is not bottlenecked, but I do think this one might be, I'm not sure 100% but chances are high IMHO. That's the simpler explanation for the performance gap between HD5770 and HD4890 and I have always been a fan of Occam's Razor.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope Nvidia gets going on their next gen stuff. 

This 5770 looks like its gonna be spectacular if/when the price drops to the $100/110 range.


----------



## HTC (Oct 14, 2009)

Someone please correct me if i'm wrong but, as far as i know, there aren't official drivers for 5xx0 cards. If so, it stands to reason that performance should increase once such drivers are released and thus shrink / eliminate gaps between this card and 48x0 cards.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 14, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> as the page says: stock fan and voltage settings
> 
> not sure about dx11 yet .. how would i compare nv dx10 w/ ati dx 10.1 w/ ati dx 11 ?



Formulate a DX11 improvement/penalty bias based on ATI/NV cards that are capable. The new 10.1 NV cards suck donkey balls, but at least it is a starting point.

So Dirt 2 in DX10 5850 XXX FPS, DX 10.1 (if applicable) XXX FPS, DX11 XXX FPS.
On NV Hardware DX10 XXX FPS, DX 10.1 (if applicable) XXX FPS, assumed DX11 XXX FPS witha very restrictive trend line. Perhaps it might encourage NV to get you some hardware or performance numbers.

Do it enough and establish a trend. When NV gets their shit together they can join the party with accurate numbers.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 14, 2009)

WOW... the price/perf ratio is good, the power consumption is in line with all other 5xxx cards, which is superb, OC which is great, but "your mileage will vary".

Given that, the power consumption should raise it to 9.3, IMO.  Kudos to ATI for finally figuring it out after the 48xx power draw-f*ck.

As usual, what great, consistent and level review.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

seems like a perfect replacement for the 4870


----------



## wolf (Oct 14, 2009)

I like how perfectly they cut their 5870's in half


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 14, 2009)

Does it come in a single slot?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Not yet I imagine, but I'm sure coolers will come out or coolers that are already out will fit.

In the UK there's only a 10 pound average price difference between this and HD4870s.(based on google shopping search results)


----------



## theorw (Oct 14, 2009)

Waiting to be paid,but not knowing if it will be this week or the other,i was tempted to buy 1 5770 for 169 euros and later on another one for crosssfirex action.
Would that be good or would it be wiser to wait some more and get a 5850???


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

theorw said:


> Waiting to be paid,but not knowing if it will be this week or the other,i was tempted to buy 1 5770 for 169 euros and later on another one for crosssfirex action.
> Would that be good or would it be wiser to wait some more and get a 5850???



5770's are performance equivalent to 4870's, so you can always check reviews of a 4870x2 for the relevant performance.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 14, 2009)

theorw said:


> Waiting to be paid,but not knowing if it will be this week or the other,i was tempted to buy 1 5770 for 169 euros and later on another one for crosssfirex action.
> Would that be good or would it be wiser to wait some more and get a 5850???



I'd say wait for a 5850. It's the 3rd digit of the ATI number scheme that makes the largest difference. For example. A 3850 will walk circles around a 4450 or 4650.

3850 example.

3 = Generation
8 = Family (higher = faster)
50 = Variant (memory type/speed/bit-width ect. Higher = faster)

The Variant could be ddr3 instead of ddr5 or something to that extent.


----------



## theorw (Oct 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 5770's are performance equivalent to 4870's, so you can always check reviews of a 4870x2 for the relevant performance.


Thanks for the advise but after having corssfire 4850s i know that scaling is an issue...Sometimes u get 80% sometimes 20!


Lazzer408 said:


> I'd say wait for a 5850. It's the 3rd digit of the ATI number scheme that makes the largest difference. For example. A 3850 will walk circles around a 4450 or 4650.
> 
> 3850 example.
> 
> ...



5=generation is the same
8-7=family HUGE difference cos of ROPs!!!!+256 bit vs 128 + almost half shaders...
70 vs 50 well nothing to mention here...

So even @100%scaling u wont get 5850 performance,let alone the OC of the 5850...
5770 OC well too,especially memory but i think i ll wait a little and get a 5850 and dcember i get a second one


----------



## a_ump (Oct 14, 2009)

i really hope that official drivers improve performance a good bit. i was hoping that the HD 5770 would be better than the HD 4870, even with similar specs i would have thought ATI would have revised and improved their shaders. but i guess not . If this performance is what they truly can do, HD 5770 is a fail currently as its 149 yet the HD 4870 can be had for 129.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Remember its also smaller, uses less power, creates less heat and is Direct x 11 + improved HD audio.

Your paying for more then just the processing power.


----------



## Ghiltanas (Oct 14, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> These cards have 1GB too, so that's more like apples to apples. In Wizzard's charts the 5770 isn't faster than 4870 512 MB either (except at 2560x1600). Anyway, the specs of the card, sans the memory bandwidth, should make this card as fast as the 4890 and not the 4870.
> 
> *It's memory bandwidth limited*. The fact that the OC benchmark show a greater performance gain (11,4%) than the core OC (9%) also suggest the bottleneck. Look at any other review, the performance gain usually never gets close to the OC.



infact...ati made a clear lineup with 5000s cards. 58** bus at 256 bit, 57** or less 128 bit, so also using hypothetical gddr5 at 7ghz 5770 stay under 4890 ...The 4890 replacement probably would be a 5830 withbus a 256bit, but 1280 sp (160*8)


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 14, 2009)

Ghiltanas said:


> infact...ati made a clear lineup with 5000s cards. 58** bus at 256 bit, 57** or less 128 bit, so also using hypothetical gddr5 at 7ghz 5770 stay under 4890 ...The 4890 replacement probably would be a 5830 withbus a 256bit, but 1280 sp (160*8)



I don't fully understand your post TBH.

I'm not saying that the HD5770 is the replacemet for the 4890. All I'm saying is that the only difference between those two cards, specs wise, is the memory bandwidth. Both have 800 SP, 16 ROPs and 40 TMUs clocked at 850 Mhz, so in theory they should perform the same if the memory was fast enough in both cards.

IDK. Maybe it's not the memory. For the HD5870, which is also slower than what the specs suggest, I have said in the past weeks that it could be the setup engine/thread dispatcher that has not been improved. I don't think that is the case in the HD5770, because I'd think that the thread dispatcher is the same in every HD5xxx card*, so it should be more than enough for the HD5770. In the case of the HD5770 I just think it's the memory, but I'm waiting those benchies. I like speculating and then seing actual empirical work confirm or destroy my theories. 

* It makes sense IMO. Same unit for all means less R&D and those units take up very little die area compared to other units, so including acomparatively big/fast dispatcher doesn't increase the price of smaller chips.


----------



## Ghiltanas (Oct 14, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> I don't fully understand your post TBH.
> 
> I'm not saying that the HD5770 is the replacemet for the 4890. All I'm saying is that the only difference between those two cards, specs wise, is the memory bandwidth. Both have 800 SP, 16 ROPs and 40 TMUs clocked at 850 Mhz, so in theory they should perform the same if the memory was fast enough in both cards.
> 
> ...



i added a part doesn't have to do with quote


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 15, 2009)

When will the BIOS be available in the data base?


----------



## theorw (Oct 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if the voltage controller is gonna be supported in any software like atitool,ATT AMD tool etc????


----------



## MarcusTaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I bit the bullet and got a Sapphire for $154.99 and then used bing cashback so that should get me another 5% off, right in that 4870 range... I sold my 4870 512mb card so this should work just fine for my needs in my secondary rig. I really am impressed by the power consumption and heat control, since I am using this in an older Coolermaster HTPC case with a 350 watt PSU. A PSU mind you that is custom narrow size and a stadard psu will not fit. So this hopefully will work out like a charm, I hope...  let you know how it goes if anyone cares when I get it...


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 16, 2009)

theorw said:


> Does anyone know if the voltage controller is gonna be supported in any software like atitool,ATT AMD tool etc????



If not I'm sure Random Murderer will have a pencil mod soon enough.


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> If not I'm sure Random Murderer will have a pencil mod soon enough.



lol!!!


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

interesting is that 4850 still holds the crown for PERFORMANCE/$!!!
Legendary !


----------



## burtram (Oct 16, 2009)

So, would be the performance difference going from Dual 8800GS's (384mb, 96 shaders, 192-bit memory interface) to a single 5770 be worth it for gaming at 1680x1050? May consider getting one sometime in November as long as performance is similar or better. Though only after I buy a monitor to replace this dying one.


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> If not I'm sure Random Murderer will have a pencil mod soon enough.


According to this:http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/15341/l6788a.pdf
and 


and assuming that pins count from the arrow right?
This is only if someone,after support for this chip exists,still needs more than 1,35 volts,this chip can output!
The pin on the yellow circle would be the FB pin,the one to solder a resistor or to find a connected resistor with RIGHT guys?Not absolutely sure!Anyone brave enough to try this out?
EDIT:After reading more carefully the pins description,i got confused with the the pins 19-and 20.Anyone can help???


burtram said:


> So, would be the performance difference going from Dual 8800GS's (384mb, 96 shaders, 192-bit memory interface) to a single 5770 be worth it for gaming at 1680x1050? May consider getting one sometime in November as long as performance is similar or better. Though only after I buy a monitor to replace this dying one.


It will be much friendlier to your electric bill for sure!!!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 16, 2009)

burtram said:


> So, would be the performance difference going from Dual 8800GS's (384mb, 96 shaders, 192-bit memory interface) to a single 5770 be worth it for gaming at 1680x1050? May consider getting one sometime in November as long as performance is similar or better. Though only after I buy a monitor to replace this dying one.



5770 = weaksauce!

58xx or your fragmeat.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 16, 2009)

theorw said:


> According to this:http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/15341/l6788a.pdf
> and [url]http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/6659/vregsmall.jpg[/URL]
> and assuming that pins count from the arrow right?
> This is only if someone,after support for this chip exists,still needs more than 1,35 volts,this chip can output!
> ...



Holy crap my printer is working!  I'll get back with you in a moment.

EDIT - Pin19 is a ground for voltage feedback. It's pin20 -and- pin23 that make up the gpu's v+ voltage feedback. The way they show it is a resistor from pin20 to FBRTN(Pin19/gpu-ground) to adjust the voltage. So pulling pin20 lower WILL increase v+ to the gpu. You can also pull pin23 lower but I believe this will have a greater effect the droop control. Good or bad? I don't know. You might get too much droop control. There's an ntc parallel with r92(shown) which lowers the sensed voltage as heat rises. The regulator must then compensate by raising the voltage. Adjusting pin23 is before the droop circuit. Both pin20 and 23 -will- raise voltage but I'd start with pin20 and see how stable the voltage is with varying temps. You may find it more stable to use pin23 but they don't show that as the 'official' means of voltage control.

EDIT - This photo is rotated 90deg from the actual image of the chip you posted.


----------



## burtram (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> 5770 = weaksauce!
> 
> 58xx or your fragmeat.



Hehe, I would love to get my hands on a 5850, it just isn't within my budget (being unemployed doesn't help). Though, when I do finally find work that pays (freakin internship, lol) I will be building a whole new system, with either the 5850 or nvidia equivolent, whichever has the most bang/buck at the time.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 16, 2009)

burtram said:


> Hehe, I would love to get my hands on a 5850, it just isn't within my budget (being unemployed doesn't help). Though, when I do finally find work that pays (freakin internship, lol) I will be building a whole new system, with either the 5850 or nvidia equivolent, whichever has the most bang/buck at the time.



Don't waste it on a 5770 though. A 4870 would probably perform better. Oh wait, it does.  http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_hd5770_hd5750/16.htm


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> Holy crap my printer is working!  I'll get back with you in a moment.
> 
> EDIT - Pin19 is a ground for voltage feedback. It's pin20 -and- pin23 that make up the voltage feedback. The way they show it is a resistor from pin20 to FBRTN(Pin19/gpu-ground) to adjust the voltage. So pulling pin20 lower WILL increase v+ to the gpu. You can also pull pin23 lower but I believe this will have a greater effect the droop control. Good or bad? I don't know. You might get too much droop control. There's an ntc parallel with r92(shown) which lowers the sensed voltage as heat rises. The regulator must then compensate by raising the voltage. Adjusting pin23 is before the droop circuit. Both pin20 and 23 -will- raise voltage but I'd start with pin20 and see how stable the voltage is with varying temps. You may find it more stable to use pin23 but they don't show that as the 'official' means of voltage control.
> 
> ...


Pin 20 seems more likely to be better!IMO anyway!will try something definitely when i get my hands on one of these next week!I allready have a couple of 100kohms waiting!!!!!



Lazzer408 said:


> Don't waste it on a 5770 though. A 4870 would probably perform better. Oh wait, it does.  http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_hd5770_hd5750/16.htm



Well it consumes like a 5770 MORE CURRENT!!!So buying a 4870 for like a couple FPS more in SOME cases would me most unwise!
Instead buy a 5770 for like 140 euros now,mod it for the hell of it or wait for the software voltmod,and then when the price drops @110 euros grab 1 or 2 of them...U ll have a 5870 in many cases with less that 260euros!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 16, 2009)

theorw said:


> Pin 20 seems more likely to be better!IMO anyway!will try something definitely when i get my hands on one of these next week!I allready have a couple of 100kohms waiting!!!!!



I'd start with a pin and a jumper for testing. This way ATI doesn't see any solder change to the chip legs. Who knows if they even look. You just need to keep that warranty alive until you figure it out right? 



theorw said:


> Well it consumes like a 5770 MORE CURRENT!!!So buying a 4870 for like a couple FPS more in SOME cases would me most unwise!
> Instead buy a 5770 for like 140 euros now,mod it for the hell of it or wait for the software voltmod,and then when the price drops @110 euros grab 1 or 2 of them...U ll have a 5870 in many cases with less that 260euros!



Absolutely. I wasn't suggesting a 4870 instead of the 5770. The cooler running lower power 5770 is a better choice in that respect. I just used a 4870 as a reference to the 5770s performance. The 5870 (or even 5850) over a 5770 is worth saving for imo.


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> Absolutely. I wasn't suggesting a 4870 instead of the 5770. The cooler running lower power 5770 is a better choice in that respect. I just used a 4870 as a reference to the 5770s performance. The 5870 (or even 5850) over a 5770 is worth saving for imo.



Well maybe u are right in the 5850 IMO,but if u buy now a 5770 say @140E u can sell it easy for 100E in a month or so,after having raised money and grab a 5850 right?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 16, 2009)

theorw said:


> Well maybe u are right in the 5850 IMO,but if u buy now a 5770 say @140E u can sell it easy for 100E in a month or so,after having raised money and grab a 5850 right?



Whats an E?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> Whats an E?



Euro


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2009)

€, Ecstacy, E math notation, music note


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Euro


Most likely


W1zzard said:


> €, Ecstacy, E math notation, music note



All correct


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Euro



I was kidding.


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> I was kidding.



I know


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> I was kidding.



We dont use the stuff here, it's too much like Monopoly money and sadly has a similar value


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> I'd start with a pin and a jumper for testing. This way ATI doesn't see any solder change to the chip legs. Who knows if they even look. You just need to keep that warranty alive until you figure it out right?


Man i should never solder exactly on the pin!!!
I d find a resistor connected to it and solder on it!
Plus here we dont ship back to ATI for RMA.We ship on the local shop where they dont bother to check for modded bios or previous soldering!
I desoldered this 

 


and put the stock cooler back on and i RMAed it and got 111euros refund!So dont worry!!!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 16, 2009)

theorw said:


> Man i should never solder exactly on the pin!!!



I was thinking more like a sewing needle type pin to poke the IC's feedback to check for voltage shift when you apply 100k to ground.


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh i got it!U mena while the card is active and monitoring the voltages u touch with a grounded needle the pin in order to see if the voltage changes right?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 16, 2009)

theorw said:


> Oh i got it!U mena while the card is active and monitoring the voltages u touch with a grounded needle the pin in order to see if the voltage changes right?



Grounded through a resistor ofcorse but yes that's the idea.


----------



## theorw (Oct 16, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> Grounded through a resistor


I figured!
I ll give it a try if i feel that my hands wont be shaking!!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 17, 2009)

HIS did very well by offering this card with Dirt 2. Hard to resist.

Do all HD5770s have the same type of GDDR5 RAM?

I havn't been able to stop thinking about how fast the RAM is on this card.


----------



## handsomerichguy (Oct 18, 2009)

nice card for the mainstream. I become impatient to wait for the arrival of hemlock and see its performance


----------



## a_ump (Oct 18, 2009)

eh i still say not worth it till the price drops to $125-30. i've had an HD 4870 and its a very nice card but the HD 5850 is more where i want my pc to be performance wise, just gotta get a job soon n buy it lol


----------



## handsomerichguy (Oct 21, 2009)

The 5770 don't support double precision calculation that is required for OpenCL application. However the 4770 support this calculation. That's funny


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 21, 2009)

handsomerichguy said:


> The 5770 don't support double precision calculation that is required for OpenCL application. However the 4770 support this calculation. That's funny



Where are you getting this info from?


----------



## MarcusTaz (Oct 26, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Where are you getting this info from?



I also am interested to know this too. I will have mine tomorrow.

For those interested check my machine specs. I have the 5850 and I am going to run just a few benchmarks with this card against the 5850 and see how it does. I will post some screen shots when I am done.


----------



## vagxtr (Oct 26, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> The article I read that announced the imminent release of the 5XXX series a few weeks ago did say that the 4 series would go EOL but specifically said that the 4890 would be the last card in the series to cease production which in reality was likely to be some 6 months after the 5 series launch.



Unfortunately for us they had produced to much rv790 chips which still waiting pcb in this times when every cent is weight five times . I wasnt to much happy with rv790 milking cow production so the best way to get rid of these waste would be enormous sale on 150$ if they could prove that with some economic balance. Cause even poor hd5770 is way much better than just 20% better monsterous chip that wastes twice as much power. So you pay premium twice with these oldie


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 26, 2009)

right so ATi released something to match the last series:

4830 - Nothing yet? (maybe some form of 5670 is upcoming)
4850 - 5750
4870 - 5770
4890 - Nothing yet? (perhaps HD 5830?)
4870x2 - 5870

just a thought


----------



## vagxtr (Oct 26, 2009)

jessicafae said:


> I would not expect prices to drop too much before x-mas. Around x-mas we might see some sale styling pricing (10-15% price drop).  I am guessing that ATI is waiting to get the next big batch of cypress chips back from TSMC.  If they get a lot more full chips (5870 grade) then they can afford to drop prices (5850 down to closer to the $200 mark).  If they are starting to collect a lot of 1280, 1200, or 1120 shader cypress chips then they might release that as a 5830.



They need some time to another binning of 1280SP cards, as even simpler rv770 based hd4830 only came out 5 month later even after hd4670 was launched. Somehow we usually dont see Xmas sales long before Xmas more like few days before or even after New Year. 

And with new bunch of Cypress (rv870) chips with better yield i believe we'll see rv870 deliberately cut down to hd5850 just to met market demand, especially if nV doesn't came out with their g300 in next 2 month. TSMC is already above 60% yield and probably next batch wont have so muchdamages so we could saw 1280+SP or even just as 5850's 1440SPs in some lower 5830 card just with extra low clocks 550MHz to keep TDP down.

Or is there something in rumor that we might saw extra performance from Cypress chips that many have damaged extra 4 SIMD clusters so that HD5890 couldnt be launched in September but will be possible in Dec/Jan 2010 and we'll newer see 5830 after all


----------



## vagxtr (Oct 26, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> Holy crap my printer is working!  I'll get back with you in a moment.
> 
> EDIT - Pin19 is a ground for voltage feedback. It's pin20 -and- pin23 that make up the gpu's v+ voltage feedback. The way they show it is a resistor from pin20 to FBRTN(Pin19/gpu-ground) to adjust the voltage. So pulling pin20 lower WILL increase v+ to the gpu. You can also pull pin23 lower but I believe this will have a greater effect the droop control. Good or bad? I don't know. You might get too much droop control. There's an ntc parallel with r92(shown) which lowers the sensed voltage as heat rises. The regulator must then compensate by raising the voltage. Adjusting pin23 is before the droop circuit. Both pin20 and 23 -will- raise voltage but I'd start with pin20 and see how stable the voltage is with varying temps. You may find it more stable to use pin23 but they don't show that as the 'official' means of voltage control.



Messing with FB/FBRTN will probably get us with this ST VoltReg or some of output mosfets release their soul, while Vsense is used for load voltage regulation feedback afaik.

EDIT: All above will destroy circutry and it's not to be messed up outside testing this PWM chip for application purposes. VID1 (7) is probably hot pin while VID0 (8) is used to internally switch latches. So we require software voltage regulation. And manual power play is on R1-R3 pins (10-12) (only 4 states) and actual boost current source (where we mess up) IREF (9) ...... Internally Iref pin is fixed to 1.240V. So we need some load (resistor) between pin 9 and GND if we wanna go up for 1,35V we need add externally 1,1kOhm and for 1,50V 2,6kOhm. So probably theres 1k1 1/20W SMD resistor somwere on board soldered to Iref (9) to reach default 1,350V needed for HD5770.
So with 2k2 fixed resistor (instead soldered default) and some 10k pot in parallel we could regulate voltage between 1,24V-1,46V. For higher voltages change 2k2 with some higher one 100Ohm == 0,01V







Anyway this should work, it's on you're own responsibility ofc. And its poor thing that probably ATi us ST instead volterra VRM so their retailer could release SoftMod tools to HD5800 cards thru different BIOS and voltage regulation approach which wont work on budget cards like HD5770


----------



## theorw (Oct 26, 2009)

Man this is nice info but theres already supposrt for this ST controller on msi tool 1,3!!
I ll be getting my card tomorrow and see for my self!!!

Just out of curiosity,what is the 2nd 2 on 2k*2*?its 2kOHM>>?<<


----------



## vagxtr (Oct 26, 2009)

theorw said:


> Man this is nice info but theres already supposrt for this ST controller on msi tool 1,3!!
> I ll be getting my card tomorrow and see for my self!!!
> 
> Just out of curiosity,what is the 2nd 2 on 2k*2*?its 2kOHM>>?<<



So it's possible SoftMods with MSI tool? How high voltage could be set? I'd personally love doing all mods w/o soldering on card  It's quicker and simpler

_2k2=2,2kOhm_. But read text you need to change soldered one and connected to pin 9 (1.1kOhm guessed by 1.350V supposed default voltage someone mention for HD5770 card). So if all this have some reality I'd personally went changing SMD 1k1 with desired SMD one and adding just a pot on external wire. *If you really decide to do that do not forget archive your soldering with some photos some had some real snapshots* and i hope you wont decide to give to much voltage for card and i'd put pt somwhere on 1/2 turn or just slightly above (in 2k2 scenario) especially if you went nut high w/ fixed resistor (100Ohm on FR ==0,01V on VGPU !!)


----------



## theorw (Oct 26, 2009)

Nah i wont be voltmodding the card the HARD way...Yes it it possible now to softmod the card.Anyway,the 1,35 volts *ISNT*the default voltage but the maximum voltage the voltage regulator can output.I ve mentioned this earlier in this thread.Default should be 1,25ish???Somewhere there...So your calculations will probably are wrong...
They only thing i d liuke to knwo is the VMEM hardmod...but i guess i ll find it when i get my card tomorrow!


----------



## Zíon (Oct 26, 2009)

3D voltage seems to be 1,148V and idle voltage 0,95V


----------



## vagxtr (Oct 27, 2009)

theorw said:


> They only thing i d liuke to knwo is the VMEM hardmod...but i guess i ll find it when i get my card tomorrow!



You're just one of voltmod wannbees. Calculations are right if you try to read them carefully and having nothing with the card itself or cards default voltage (except that 1,35 is the default voltage for 5770 as you state you already said). And the whole thing is just because you burned down one card with wrong vmods lazzer pointed out and ... well read the original reply to Lazzer.

And i dont see why you wannabe a modde when the same thing you can do with software 




Zíon said:


> 3D voltage seems to be 1,148V and idle voltage 0,95V


it's ok. read the blue letters (not ST L6788A thats chips name)


----------



## theorw (Oct 27, 2009)

vagxtr said:


> You're just one of voltmod wannbees. Calculations are right if you try to read them carefully and having nothing with the card itself or cards default voltage (except that 1,35 is the default voltage for 5770 as you state you already said). And the whole thing is just because you burned down one card with wrong vmods lazzer pointed out and ... well read the original reply to Lazzer.


Thank god i havent burned a card yet...I ve hardmodded 3 4850s and the result was success every time so i think i am past "wannabe" level...

And unless i understood wrong, u were trying to calculate the needed resistance for giving the gpu 1,35volt via trimmer right?So if for the default resistance,your reference voltage was wrong then wrong would be the other calculations too right?Iwas trying to be SMART.I was trying 2 b of help here


vagxtr said:


> And i dont see why you wannabe a modde when the same thing you can do with software
> it's ok. read the blue letters (not ST L6788A thats chips name)



And as i said after having soft support for the vGPU i d only like vMEM hardmod cos there wont be any vmem support coming...In a couple of hours i ll be searching the pcb for grounding the vMEM chip...Will post and compare with everyone here to correct my findings if needed


----------



## theorw (Oct 27, 2009)

Now can someone confirm that this:http://www.upi-semi.com/ProductFiles/uP7701_Datasheet.pdf
is the chip that regulates the vMEM???
Its according to w1zzards photos...
And if it is,should someone solder PIN7 to ground?


----------



## theorw (Oct 27, 2009)

First run with my 5770 @stock clocks



9th on hwbot!
I ll post some oced scores very soon!


----------



## vagxtr (Oct 27, 2009)

theorw said:


> Thank god i havent burned a card yet...I ve hardmodded 3 4850s and the result was success every time so i think i am past "wannabe" level...



 OK. it's just few posts back. So what i did interpret wrong you did some mod on that 5770 card that you RMAed after that.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1595834&postcount=100




> And unless i understood wrong, u were trying to calculate the needed resistance for giving the gpu 1,35volt via trimmer right?So if for the default resistance,your reference voltage was wrong then wrong would be the other calculations too right?Iwas trying to be SMART.I was trying 2 b of help here



ofc you did when you tried so hard to understood it wrong way. Picture is self explanatory, and i went explaining why that Lazzar mode that youdid is wrong and where you should mode and what. And thats not trimmer to get you1.350V except you just do that w/o unsolder original chip on pin that i mention. If you understood modding it's not had way to understand what you doing wrong now. I say you have to unsolder original load thatgives you that1.35V. Read my first reply to Lazzer and that second to you. and it will clear up for you.

Don't look just at picture something is in the text. So 1. unsolder resistor on pin 9, 2. solder that 2k2 resistor (my hardmodder) on its place, 3. solder 10k trimmer/pot via some wires  and thenyou should get 1.240V-1.460V regulation. I know i should sketch it down few times before. I suppose you werent trying to play smart but cmon you could read that two posts when you have time and pretty simply figure it out.

Anyway why you even bother with hardmod you didnt answer in my reply to you when it will only void you warranty and softmod works more than fine?




theorw said:


> Now can someone confirm that this:http://www.upi-semi.com/ProductFiles/uP7701_Datasheet.pdf
> And if it is,should someone solder PIN7 to ground?



I'll just said that memory is much more voltage sensitive and since it's graphic card memory it has vdd/vddq regulation also.

I don't see it on his photos. How many of them are on the board?


----------



## vagxtr (Oct 27, 2009)

theorw said:


> First run with my 5770 @stock clocks
> [url]http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7018/16kb.jpg[/URL]



On your screenshots Core voltage is 1.125V not 1.350V as you claim!


----------



## theorw (Oct 27, 2009)

vagxtr said:


> OK. it's just few posts back. So what i did interpret wrong you did some mod on that 5770 card that you RMAed after that.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1595834&postcount=100


That was on purpose man,so i would get the 5770 that i have now...+30euros ofc





vagxtr said:


> Anyway why you even bother with hardmod you didnt answer in my reply to you when it will only void you warranty and softmod works more than fine?



It was in the case that someone needed MORE than 1,35 volts...Anyway i dont need the hard mod since its very nice via software






vagxtr said:


> I'll just said that memory is much more voltage sensitive and since it's graphic card memory it has vdd/vddq regulation also.
> 
> I don't see it on his photos. How many of them are on the board?


Look at the bottom and see if u cand find the vdd/vddq
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5770/3.html


----------



## MarcusTaz (Oct 28, 2009)

*Few benchmarks 5770 vs 5850*

Just a note, I play @ the full res of my monitor 1920x1080p and never once did the 5770 hiccup on CODWaW. On another note I got the Sapphire and it did NOT come with DiRT2 and I was told by Sapphire customer service that only newegg carriers the model that has DiRT2 in the box. However that card is $20 more then what I got mine for. Another note, the 5850 is an XFX...


----------



## Anonimo (Oct 30, 2009)

Wizz~
I think you should put the min FPs in the graphs too, like xBit do.
It would be a nice add 'cause it can show if the game is playable or not.


----------



## vagxtr (Nov 1, 2009)

MarcusTaz said:


> Just a note, I play @ the full res of my monitor 1920x1080p and never once did the 5770 hiccup on CODWaW.



I like these quick results you attached  It really rocks to see that on stock hd5850 isn't that much of better chip for dx9/dx10 based gaming than hd5770. And even in that Heaven quasi dx11 demo hd5850 only scores about 25% better than it little sis hd5770.

Only new bad thing is this fud TSMC faces 40nm yield issues once again. It'll really delay competition to came up with G300 chip, and prices go down. But i cant really figure out does TSMC always lie when they firs had 30% yield than 65% in August so they now end up with 40%. I believe it's just for sake that GPU card manufacturers could rise up prices cause it's pretty upturn-downturn economy and they didn't expect so huge demand for high-end graphic chips from crazy gamers  And there's opportunity to make even bigger profits. Especially if we see how ATI put the hefty price tag on HD5870.


----------



## vagxtr (Nov 1, 2009)

theorw said:


> Look at the bottom and see if u cand find the vdd/vddq
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5770/3.html



Tnx for advice  But look into this review if you wanna figure something more about hd5770 and memory in particular


----------



## MarcusTaz (Nov 1, 2009)

vagxtr said:


> I like these quick results you attached  It really rocks to see that on stock hd5850 isn't that much of better chip for dx9/dx10 based gaming than hd5770. And even in that Heaven quasi dx11 demo hd5850 only scores about 25% better than it little sis hd5770.
> 
> Only new bad thing is this fud TSMC faces 40nm yield issues once again. It'll really delay competition to came up with G300 chip, and prices go down. But i cant really figure out does TSMC always lie when they firs had 30% yield than 65% in August so they now end up with 40%. I believe it's just for sake that GPU card manufacturers could rise up prices cause it's pretty upturn-downturn economy and they didn't expect so huge demand for high-end graphic chips from crazy gamers  And there's opportunity to make even bigger profits. Especially if we see how ATI put the hefty price tag on HD5870.



Yes I read that article about the yeild issues. Who knows though if ATI even ordered enough to begin with with the global economy the way it is. A lot of large retail companies here in the US are not stocking as much as not to get stuck and have to discount... Simple macro economics to keep supply low and demand high. Check this article out, http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/16183/1/ so with that said did they plan it? Who knows, some could say yes others no way...

Thanks for the compliment on my benches. Not as in depth as W1zz's thats for sure, but I wanted to see real world performance on my machines. Another note, I own a inexpensive watt, amp meter and on the HTPC where the 5770 resides specs are as follows:

Intel Quad 8400
Foxcon x48 black opps mobo
4GBDDR3
Asus sata DVD-RW
ATI HDTV tuner
Sapphire HD5770
Hitachi 160GB HD

300 Watt odd size PSU (mentioned in previous posts) so cannot just replace it but thought about gutting it and putting in larger internals



Running benchs on that rig 3Dmark 06 yielded approx 15k and the max watt peak was 200 with an avg pull of 190 during peak scenes. I think the 300watt is just fine in this rig...


----------



## vagxtr (Nov 5, 2009)

MarcusTaz said:


> Simple macro economics to keep supply low and demand high. Check this article out, http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/16183/1/ so with that said did they plan it? Who knows, some could say yes others no way...



Yep but somehow i believe they had a looot of 1440SP only working chips on that huge die and with leaky process, and when demand for underpriced HD5850 ($260) let them get rid of huge stock to fill the budget then they returned to advertised price of $299 (well it's still some 20 bucks under). Thy probably had some of 60%-25% in favor of 1440Sp's HD5850 so when they saw huge demand for it and that they'd need to cut down non selling fully working chips to fulfill increasingly shorting pile of HD5850 chips they raised prices. I believe that with starting prices stock came up pretty close 25%-20% numbers with HD5870 doesnt selling as they wished, and after that they need some time to rebin rest of 15% chips to use it in some HD5830 offering while fully functional chips are needed for niche HD5970 debute this month.

btw. It's nice for gaming rig that Q8400. It would be nice to see how it scales beside x4 620 (2.6G) which is 55% of it's price and it's nice to have VT by your side. oth there was some pretty immoral combo deals when i5 came out (end of Sept) with Asus X48 (non ROG/deluxe but E) and Q9550 board for $280. Here only Q9550 cost that much (while it was available) and X48 board cost more than when it was showcased two years ago (~$250) so thats why AMD is mostly better deal over here.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 5, 2009)

AMD dont have the time to be economic if they have yield issues, maybe by the time the issues are sorted and their cards are widespread on the shelves NVidia's offerings will be out, then with competition AMD will sell less cards anyways.


----------



## jessicafae (Nov 6, 2009)

handsomerichguy said:


> The 5770 don't support double precision calculation that is required for OpenCL application. However the 4770 support this calculation. That's funny





SonDa5 said:


> Where are you getting this info from?



http://www.geeks3d.com/20091014/radeon-hd-5770-has-no-double-precision-floating-point-support/

The 58xx, 48xx, and 4770 have double precision.
The 57xx 46xx 45xx 43xx do not have double precision


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2009)

jessicafae said:


> http://www.geeks3d.com/20091014/radeon-hd-5770-has-no-double-precision-floating-point-support/
> 
> The 58xx, 48xx, and 4770 have double precision.
> The 57xx 46xx 45xx 43xx do not have double precision



thanks for backing up your claim with evidence.


thats really worrying to be honest, openCL is the next big thing.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 6, 2009)

if i am to build a new rig i cannot wait to buy one of these cards


----------



## MarcusTaz (Nov 11, 2009)

Just played COD MW2 for 3 hours at the highest settings my Samsung 52" 1920x1080, with the beta drivers I might add, and the card ran FLAWLESS. So quiet and cool. This thing is so worth the money in my book...


----------



## r80x (Nov 29, 2009)

Great review! Really thorough and complete. 

I just ordered the 5770. Can't wait to test it and overclock the hell out of it, it's going to be fun to see the difference from my 1900xt, it's starting to be quite outdated ^^ but the main problem is the lack of drivers now. So it going to be refreshing!

But the best part is the price i got. Here in sweden it costs 1599kr (230$) but i got a demo copy for 1040kr (150$) so it's a really good deal!


----------



## theorw (Nov 30, 2009)

Great job!!U ll reach 1000core vary easily!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thats really worrying to be honest, openCL is the next big thing.



unless you know exactly what double precision is, how it works and why you need it you do not need it and it's useless for you


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> unless you know exactly what double precision is, how it works and why you need it you do not need it and it's useless for you



its worrying exactly because i dont know if i'll need it or not. going backwards is never a good thing.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its worrying exactly because i dont know if i'll need it or not. going backwards is never a good thing.



if you don't know, i guarantee you will not need it in the next 5 years.


----------



## to6ko91 (Jan 28, 2010)

does anybody know what this connector does?


----------



## 50eurouser (Feb 11, 2010)

to6ko91 said:


> does anybody know what this connector does?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/new-1.gif



Looks like an alien antenna nanochip hooked up to send status report on Moon Base 2. I've seen it in a movie called "They Live".


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2010)

it's proly for factory testing of the card make sure the right volts and clocks are being used before it's sent out for sale


----------



## Drac (May 7, 2010)

I bought this card today for 140 €. I think i made the right decision. 
One of the factors that made me buy this card was this review xD


----------



## brokencage (Aug 4, 2010)

jessicafae said:


> http://www.geeks3d.com/20091014/radeon-hd-5770-has-no-double-precision-floating-point-support/
> 
> The 58xx, 48xx, and 4770 have double precision.
> The 57xx 46xx 45xx 43xx do not have double precision



Hmm 5770 uses open cl.you need to install the sdk


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2010)

your only just finding this out now



the thing I'm more pissed about is the fact that just like ATI's OpenGL we're stuck with only 256MB of usable texture cache


----------

